# Externen Zugriff auf Dateien sperren (.htaccess)



## Fleck06 (17. April 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe einen Downloadordner, und möchte jetzt den Zugriff darauf sperren (also der Direktdownload soll gesperrt werden). Nur ein Script soll den Download ermöglichen... Wie geht das?


----------



## Gumbo (17. April 2006)

Es lassen sich nur externe Zugriffe über das HTTP verweigern, Zugriffe über das Dateisystem sind immer noch möglich. Deshalb sollte der Download einfach über das Skript laufen, das die Dateien ausliest und somit als Mittelsmann fungiert.


----------

